# Large Walnut



## gvwp (Jul 15, 2015)

We don't see many Walnut logs this large come through the regular stream of Walnut logs. This was a monster. 43" at the largest point. Had to do some carving with a chainsaw to get it through the mill. Even too large as it was for the wide 70 but it contained BEAUTIFUL Walnut lumber. Hit metal several times but it was worth it. Ended up with a little over 500 square feet of 1/2" lumber and 170bf of 4/4 wide lumber. This particular log was not part of the load from Joplin but was brought in to the sawmill by a private individual.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## TimR (Jul 15, 2015)

It seems like a couple folks have been in walnut heaven lately, this is no exception. I'd expect those mineral stained pieces to be worth, oh I don't know, the cost of a new blade?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2015)

For this day and age that's not a large one it's huge. I've never logged one that big and never will down here most likely. I've seen one or two that big but they were old yard trees with very short trunks. That's a damn fine saw log. Why is he wanting 1/2 lumber for wall paneling?


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 16, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! That is a monster! I could panel my whole basement with that pile of 1\2" stock.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 16, 2015)

Good looking lumber.


----------



## phinds (Jul 16, 2015)

Great piece. Do you know if the metal stain is from a bullet or a nail or what? Or is it really mineral stain? I'm assuming metal since you said you hit metal in several places.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice looking pile of lumber.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> For this day and age that's not a large one it's huge. I've never logged one that big and never will down here most likely. I've seen one or two that big but they were old yard trees with very short trunks. That's a damn fine saw log. Why is he wanting 1/2 lumber for wall paneling?



Yes indeed. It was a beauty. The lumber was not sawn for paneling. This will go into our thin stock room for 1/2" inventory. Its sawn at almost 5/8" and will now be kiln dried and sanded to exactly 1/2".


----------



## gvwp (Jul 17, 2015)

phinds said:


> Great piece. Do you know if the metal stain is from a bullet or a nail or what? Or is it really mineral stain? I'm assuming metal since you said you hit metal in several places.



It was from multiple nails. Steel causes the blue staining in Walnut. Not sure how many were hit but it was several. I kept cutting with the same blade and got through the log.


----------

